# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Your ideal holiday resort ( a little essay)

## hazamov

Good day people. Could you check my essay and point on my mistakes?  ::  Thanks 
Your ideal holiday resort 
Ideal holiday resort for me is  my village Sogratl. Although a road to  a village is long and exhausting, usually I am anticipating arrival. Sogratl is very irreplacable place for rest, because of free air, spring water, amicable people. Once more thing going for this type of holiday resort is physical training. Every person who live in village is charged by hard work. It's particularly important for townpeople, like me, that has lack of physical work and are loaded by mental work. 
It's place that unites people sparsed through all Russia, but have common roots. That's why Sogratl is ideal holiday resort.

----------


## hazamov

Sogratl is an irreplacable place for rest *

----------


## Ken Watts

Here are my suggested correctons and alternatives:  

> Good day people. Could you check my essay and point out my mistakes?  Thanks 
> Your ideal holiday resort  The/An ideal holiday resort for me is my village Sogratl. Although the road to  my village is long and exhausting, usually I am anticipating/I am looking forward to my arrival/when I will get there. Sogratl is an irreplacable/excellant place for rest, because of pollution free/because of fresh air, spring water, and amicable/friendly people. One more thing going for this type of holiday resort is physical training. Every person who lives in my village is charged/exercised by hard physical work. It's particularly important for townspeople/city people, like me, that have a lack of physical work and are loaded/overloaded/weighed down by mental work. 
> It's a place that unites people sparsed/scattered throughout all Russia/people from all over Russia, but who have common roots. That's why Sogratl is the/an ideal holiday resort.

----------

